# Driving lights!



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a pig nose 240. Underneath the turn signals on the front bumber are these little grills. Is there a light that can replace that grill. Where I live gets lots of fog so I need some extra penetration and style.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah they're o.e.m. fog lights...you can pick them up at your local nissan dealer...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> ...I need some extra penetration and style.


Don't we all? :cheers:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Kato said:


> Don't we all? :cheers:


I concur...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Um, pignose was the 89-90, you have the chuki bumper. Just FYI.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Those fog lights are Canadian Daytime running lights and for some reason my dealership cant get them. So, screw them I'll get it somewhere else! And whats a chuki?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Its the bumper style that you have. Its just the name and makes for easier reference to waht you ahve.


----------



## laxrob31 (Oct 28, 2004)

go to www.pdm-racing.com they have these DRL


----------

